# Feeling sooo low



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

Have just been away for a week, so we have had a couple of friends looking after our home.  I knew that I was going to have to "put on a brave face", but i just could not believe the insensitivity of my "friend", who happens to be 30 year's older than me, so should know better!!

She just kept going on and on about a new baby and when I ventured to talk about our problem (yes, I know, a stupid mistake, but I suppose I hoped).  She came back with: "well, I have always fallen pregnant straight away".  So I did the horrible thing of saying that so would I have, but it is not to do with me!!!!  Mt poor, poor husband!

Saying it is much easier being the man because when they get to gether with friends, it is not about babies, usually.  I tried to explain how hard I struggled not to cry or shout, to him, but it was too negative for him, so he changed the subject.

On the good news, whilst we where away, we did meet up with a few couples who don't have children; oh, what a relief it was to be around them!!

I am just upset with how people in general can be so insensitive and probably don't even realise that they are!

Our friend even admitted that she prefers to be around those with children!

You might have gathered that I do not have a high opinion of this woman, but being that I am striving to be a christian, I feel that I have to keep trying.  One thing, my husband did say, was that because I didn't react; just smiled, it made me the better person - I liked that!!!

I need to be reminded that this world does not revolve around having children!  yet, I just do not believe that!!

I am fed up with being told to go to a councillor or to adopt or to get an animal!  Why can't people be more understand?  it would go a long way in making my life a bit more bearable!

Suzanne


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dear Wishingwell

I did not want to read and run, and just wanted to say that I know how you are feeling, but that you are not alone. We have all experienced the kind of insensitivity you have experienced, and although I do not think that people want to be cruel, those who have not been through this IF nightmare have no idea what it feels like and what a rollercoaster it is.

All we can do is to try to preserve out sanity, and our relationships with our DH/DPs and carry on taking each day as it comes. Someday are better than others, but whenever you feel low or need to talk FF is always here for you.

best wishes for the future

nx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hunny people can be very tactless 'friends' and otherwise   they don't understand the pain and think its just a matter of buying a pet or something to replace our dreams with ..thats the good thing about FF we are a community that understand each others pain  
Cat x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Suzanne,

Sorry i missed out on replying just after you posted this. How are you feeling now? I hope a bit better. Would be good to hear from you again.

Love Jq xxx


----------

